# More mild weather



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

It looks like the mild weather will be here for the next week, then a cold shot toward the end of this month, by march 5-15 very mild for the northeast, but a slight chance the cold could return by mid march, thats a big maybe, given what has happen this winter.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

After having 3 years of hell Its nice to have a break To do other things


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I gave up on this winter.


----------

